# Foot Lok Stop Tub Drain



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I purchased one of the big box store Foot Lok Stop Tub Drains, the push down type. I removed my current 1/2 drain. When I screw in the new Foot Lok Stop Tub Drain I get two or three turns and it will not screw in any further. Both drains, old and new are 1/2 drains. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

what is a 1/2 drain?


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

cleveman said:


> what is a 1/2 drain?


I meant stopper, 1 1/2


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The old one is a different thread pitch than the new one, they are not all the same.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The kits I buy have an adapter with them. Haven't ever used it, but it comes with. Or maybe that is for 1 1/4" drain. Anyway, haven't had your problem.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

IMO, I've never had any good luck with Foot Locks. I prefer the "lift and turn" instead. I've had the Foot Lock not release fully after a short period of time after being installed, resulting in the tub draining very slow or not at all. Just my 2 cents.


----------

